# betsy fran cheesecake carolyn kelly divan wench , & u as a ssbbw like it ?



## TONYS (Feb 25, 2007)

Betsy Fran Cheesecake Carolyn Kelly divan wench where are they ......I have often wondered about the biggest gals, and tho9se that choose to gain and wanted it to gain ..even those that did not after all this time does any one know how they like living as a ssbbw. Or does it all change once one gets there. I mean Betsy was is a feedee and now that she is huge does she like it or would she change all of it? Same for any of the larger gals........Is Cheesecake happy being large is she bigger? Happy? 

Can some of you list the gals who were are large and can anyone update us as to how they like it...........and what their status is now......

QUESTION FOR THE LARGER GALS I look at All the really big gals and find them really nice, Is being a ssbbw nice for you ........If you have desired to be larger and gained what do you think of it now? .........like heather..........cindy..........dream bbw..............natasha...........

just a curious fa............


----------



## Tooz (Feb 25, 2007)

TONYS said:


> Betsy, Fran, Cheesecake, Carolyn, Kelly, Divan Wench...where are they? I have often wondered about the biggest gals, and those that choose to gain and wanted to gain. Even those that did not after all this time, does any one know how [those women] like living as SSBBWs? Or, does it all change once one gets there? I mean, Betsy was is a feedee, and now that she is huge, does she like it or would she change all of it? Same for any of the larger gals. Is Cheesecake happy being large now that she is bigger?
> 
> Can some of you list the gals who were are large and can anyone update us as to how they like it, and what their status is now?
> 
> ...



I tried to salvage your grammar.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 25, 2007)

I don't get it, but I do not want to buy anything or subscribe to magazines.


----------



## GPL (Feb 25, 2007)

......well.....what......do...I....need.....to...say..?


----------



## wrestlingguy (Feb 25, 2007)

ummmmmmmmmmm...............they all look happy.


----------



## Ned Sonntag (Feb 25, 2007)

Is better to look good than to feel good.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, ladies, ANSWER:

Like you being SS BBW being exist see gain think you enjoy like Btesy Fran Cake eat some cake being?


----------



## love dubh (Feb 25, 2007)

TheSadeianLinguist said:


> Well, ladies, ANSWER:
> 
> Like you being SS BBW being exist see gain think you enjoy like Btesy Fran Cake eat some cake being?



Well, do you like being SS BBW?


----------



## XGuy (Feb 25, 2007)

Hah, grammar is so 90's.

Anyway as far as I know Besty left the feedee/SSBBW/whatever (internet) world behind partly for health reasons. She might have been trying to work on her writing career too, not sure if they was a part of it but it has to be tricky to write children's books when you have a "fetish" site.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 25, 2007)

love dubh said:


> Well, do you like being SS BBW?



BBW SS okay computer feedee Betsy weight gain yes pastries somewhere it be a a non-disease!


----------



## love dubh (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, waffen!


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 25, 2007)

From now on I'm spelling those with a 9 as well.

Thank you TONYS


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 25, 2007)

XGuy said:


> Hah, grammar is so 90's.



Looks like making coherent posts or even sentences is the same...:doh:


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 26, 2007)

Okay... so I read this thread... re-read it, went away, came back a couple of times, and it's no use, I just HAVE to say something here.

TONYS started a thread here, in an area of interest to some of the Dimensions members. He started it in the Weight Board which is of course the place for this subject. Yet, apart from a couple of civil answers, all he got was snide comments about his grammar and his post "not making sense". I read his post and understood it perfectly, it's not difficult. There are many reasons why a person's grammar, spelling etc are poor, including dyslexia and ADD. I have seen on the forums before that people have been attacked for poor grammar or spelling. I think it would be a real shame if people stopped posting because they felt they would be laughed at due to poor writing skills. This IS an acceptance site, let's be accepting of people in lots of ways.. this thread reminded me of kids standing in the school playground sneering and laughing at one child for something they had done. It left a bad taste in my mouth and suddenly Dims didn't feel like the accepting place I have felt it to be. 

So... instead of picking people apart for their grammar and spelling, why not just say nothing if you have nothing to contribute to the thread in question?

Thankyou.

(Waiting for the backlash now....  )


----------



## Emma (Feb 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Okay... so I read this thread... re-read it, went away, came back a couple of times, and it's no use, I just HAVE to say something here.
> 
> TONYS started a thread here, in an area of interest to some of the Dimensions members. He started it in the Weight Board which is of course the place for this subject. Yet, apart from a couple of civil answers, all he got was snide comments about his grammar and his post "not making sense". I read his post and understood it perfectly, it's not difficult. There are many reasons why a person's grammar, spelling etc are poor, including dyslexia and ADD. I have seen on the forums before that people have been attacked for poor grammar or spelling. I think it would be a real shame if people stopped posting because they felt they would be laughed at due to poor writing skills. This IS an acceptance site, let's be accepting of people in lots of ways.. this thread reminded me of kids standing in the school playground sneering and laughing at one child for something they had done. It left a bad taste in my mouth and suddenly Dims didn't feel like the accepting place I have felt it to be.
> 
> ...



Na, you're quite right. I've done it before in the past and it's just not fair.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 26, 2007)

Well, in hindsight, my post probably looks snide, but I was honestly trying to make a little more sense of it. I had trouble with it.
Also, it's one thing to type lazily on an instant message, it's entirely different to do it on a forum where one has time to think about the content and format of one's message. Even if English is not his first language, he could have taken the time to come across in a more respectable manner. It may sound strange, but I'm of the mind that taking the time to TRY to type in a presentable fashion shows some respect.
In any event, I did have trouble understanding his post. I figured if I tried to fix the grammar a little bit, he might actually get a decent answer.


----------



## TONYS (Feb 26, 2007)

All of the comments are right, I was tired, busy, and I did not take the time to review my post. Sorry for waisting your time, however I am glad the post wrought joviality for some.


----------



## chocolate desire (Feb 26, 2007)

You must spread some reputation around before giving to Ruby Ripples again Darn. 
Thank you for a post well said.

P.S to answer your post from my point of veiw I have days I love my size and then days I hate it but then again dont everyone no matter your size feel that way??


----------



## Lorna (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh dear oh dear oh dear, seems like some of us just dont have a bloody life! Stop being a complete bunch of bullying fannies. If you cannot answer a persons question in a respectuful manner then shut up! If you find the question so difficult to understand then perhaps you should look at your own education instead of ridiculing someone else. 

Grammar and spelling does not show a persons intelligence, But bad manners certainly show it, well done! yet again you have made dimensins feel like a warm welcoming place ....... as long as you fit in 

And being a person who does have difficulty spelling didnt stop me making sure they spelled my name correctly on my degree


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 26, 2007)

I gotta agree with some of these ladies here - the only thing truly difficult to understand is his thread title.

If you compare Tooz's post to TONYS original message, she didn't have to change much.


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Feb 26, 2007)

Ruby Ripples said:


> Okay... so I read this thread... re-read it, went away, came back a couple of times, and it's no use, I just HAVE to say something here.
> 
> TONYS started a thread here, in an area of interest to some of the Dimensions members. He started it in the Weight Board which is of course the place for this subject. Yet, apart from a couple of civil answers, all he got was snide comments about his grammar and his post "not making sense". I read his post and understood it perfectly, it's not difficult. There are many reasons why a person's grammar, spelling etc are poor, including dyslexia and ADD. I have seen on the forums before that people have been attacked for poor grammar or spelling. I think it would be a real shame if people stopped posting because they felt they would be laughed at due to poor writing skills. This IS an acceptance site, let's be accepting of people in lots of ways.. this thread reminded me of kids standing in the school playground sneering and laughing at one child for something they had done. It left a bad taste in my mouth and suddenly Dims didn't feel like the accepting place I have felt it to be.
> 
> ...



Generally speaking, I'd agree. This isn't backlash as much as just seeing things differently.

What I see is a person trying to solicit a very specific answer with a very oddly-worded, strange question. "Is it nice to be a SSBBW?" Well, is it nice to be any kind of minority? Sure, maybe it's the result of having some problem to ask that kind of a question, but if I say something very strange, I kind of anticipate being teased about it. 

You're right; it's probably not nice or rational to assume others have my sense of humor/whatever, but I know that's where I was coming from, and I'm guessing others were as well.


----------



## dedhart (Feb 28, 2007)

Well I'd like to put in my 2 cents and say that I've always wondered what happened to some of the SSBBW's that used to model for dimensions, I heard a rumor that Betsy passed away, but haven't been able to confirm or deny this rumor, I seen that Gina had WLS but would like to know how shes doing after, seen some pics of Carolyn Owens where she looks larger and more beautiful than ever. If anyone has any updates on these or other gorgeous SSBBW's we haven't seen in awhile, I'd love to know how they are doing.


----------



## TheNowhereMan (Feb 28, 2007)

Now see I had herd that Carolyn had acctually lost alot of weight, where did you see that she had gained?


----------



## dedhart (Mar 1, 2007)

Well it was a yahoo group someone had a couple of pics, that that was at least a year possibly 2 years ago though, so she may very well have lost weight since those were taken.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Mar 1, 2007)

I think I can answer this! Speaking only for myself I have what I like to call "mini fat wake-up calls." That is, I'm going along doing my thing, loving all of me and then something happens and I have this awareness. It can come in the form of, 

Oh no, I can't fit my favorite pants anymore! 
Jeebus, I have to meet my old high school buddies in a month and I can't even see my face anymore!
Holy Chit, my mother is going to have a stroke when she sees me!
Holy f*ck, my feet hurt!
Christ I'm tired. What the f*ck is wrong with me??? I'm killing myself here! NOBODY understands this shit I'm doing to myself.  "

It's almost like there are two separate dimensions to my existance: One where I'm happy, healthy and comfortable and one where I get tired of being tired. Somehow the reality of how much extra work is involved and how much longer everything takes with being over a certain size all by yourself sneaks up on you. So far I merely face the rudimentary difficulties of being supersized but the beeping of hospital ER equipment scares the shit out of me. One day suddenly you realize you're exhausted just from putting your shoes on and the doctor has left a scary message on your machine that he wants to see you right away. When you are faced with a somber look at the effect weight gain has taken on your health I would assume you'd have to close the door tight on the siren song that would lull you back to what you love so much if you're ever going to be 'right' again. For a heart and soul feedee I assume they would have to disassociate themselves completely from it all and adopt a new passion, something that can't be done if they have to respond to baleful cries of "where's kelligirl" every week. They must never look back.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Mar 4, 2007)

Ned Sonntag said:


> Is better to look good than to feel good.



ROTFL! That was very well timed!  

Marvelous!


----------

